
Infrastructure is beautiful - quincyla
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/infrastructure-is-beautiful-cb0daa1aa76b
======
pedrodelfino
I really like your essays Quincy. The other one, about facebook, was great.
Keep doing this blog posts! This graphical representation for infrastructure
is awesome I wish I could see something like that for my country, Brazil.

------
protomyth
Gee, North Dakota seems to have a lot of places where the download speed is at
least 1 megabit download speed, and almost all of the state has a choice on
broadband providers.

